# How do I get my Horse Back? Lost?Stolen? PLEASE READ!!!HELP!!!



## Huntingirl89

I have a 6 year old paint gelding that I do I number of things with... Drill Team, Trails, Barrels ect. He is my baby. He started to act up out of nowhere. I took him to the vet and they said he needed some time off to relax. He is a hot horse as it is and he was just going nuts it seemed like. Trying to buck, rear, not wanting to preform.... So I decided to do what the vet said. My half sister who lives in Missorri has a 50,000 acre ranch. I spoke with her and she agreed that I could bring him up there to be turned out for a while. I took him there and eveything was fine. I came back to where I live in Florida and kept in touch to see that he was doing well. After 2 months of being there my sister tells me she sold him. Can you beleive that? Just sold him and the real kicker is she sold him for $500. 

Ok now here is where I am now... I have his papers, vet records, 40+ Pictures, Bill of sale when I bought him, Coggins, Health Certificate from vet before I took him to my sisters... 
*DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS IS ENOUGH TO PROVE OWNERSHIP AND BRING MY BABY HOME*
My sister is trying to say I am not permitted to go on her proberty. If she has him there am I allowed to get him? If I bring the police with me can I just show them his information and pick him up? I dont know where to go from here... All I know is that I did NOT want him sold under any sercumstances. 
Does anyone know anything about this? What else can I do to ensure I can get my horse back? PLEASE ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE HELPFULL! I am flying to Missorri this Coming Friday and I am going to try to get my baby back. 
Thank you for reading my message... Please comment back with any ideas.
Taylor McGuire
Worried & ****ed Owner :-x


----------



## goldilockz

If you have a bill of sale from when you bought him, and no bill of sale exists between you and your sister, call the police both at your home and in her county in Missouri.

I am so sorry! I can't imagine dealing with this situation with my SISTER!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

I'd say you could definately get somewhere with what you have. Like goldilockz said, if you have the bill of sale, and no such bill of sale exists between you and your sister, YES you probably have a case.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Call the cops


----------



## reining girl

call your police and the ones there. You should be able to get your horse back, i cant believe your sister did this to.


----------



## DakotaLuv

Oh gosh, I am so sorry...that is just terrible! And your sister too! I would call the police, tell them the entire story, show them the proof of purchase, papers, etc. and see what they can do. I'd be one to go steal one of her horses and see how she likes it and then try and trade her for your horse back....but you probably shouldn't do that. Hope you get him back!!


----------



## White Foot

Get a lawyer.


----------



## goldilockz

Equestriun said:


> Get a lawyer.


This too!


----------



## QHDragon

Call the police and be prepared to get a lawyer to help with advice. Since your sister was not the owner of the horse than she has no right to sell thie horse. 
I'm really sorry to hear something like this happen especially by your sister. Did she say why she did it? Where you suppose to be paying her board and didn't? If that is the case than she may have a claim to selling him as payment for the back board. Not sure exactly how that works, but I have heard of it happening. Anyway, best of luck to you.


----------



## Scoutrider

Good grief! Your SISTER! Wow.

Definitely call the police in your area and in Missouri, explain the situation to them. Get a lawyer to advise you (Maybe do that before you call the cops). I'm sure you have enough paperwork to prove that you legitimately own him, but professional legal help is probably your best bet.

:shock:I'm still amazed, I keep rereading the original post. What a mess.

Best of luck.


----------



## Brighteyes

Get all your papers, organize them up, and call the cops. Tell them your case in detail. Get yourself a nice lawyer too.

I know it really isn't any of my business, but why in the Lord's name would she do this to you? :evil:


----------



## Deej

I am so so sorry for you. I would go absolutly crazy if that happen to my horse. Good luck and I will be praying for his safe return to you!!!


----------



## Joshie

Call a lawyer, the local police, and the local district attorney. How much did you pay for the horse or how much is he worth? You'll likely have to file a lawsuit. Did you sign an agreement with your sister? She may charge you board. The horse's worth is likely going to determine where the lawsuit should be filed....like small claims v a regular lawsuit. 

Call the local district attorney ASAP.


----------



## Huntingirl89

I do not owe her any money for board or anything. She told me he would be turned out and not to worry about him. I told her when I was there with him that if she needed any money for him for Feed, Hay, Vet Cost, Worming ect that I would send her money or the things she needed. 

As for why did she do it... She says she did not know I was coming back for him which is BS because she knows **** well I was not going to leave him there... It's a huge mess... 

Im going to have to sell one of my other horses before this is all over because this is not going to be a cheap process. I am a Full time college student and I have side jobs here and there working with people's horses.... I don't know. My boyfriend and I just got a baby paint filly and he says we can find her a loving home because she is a sweetheart... I dont know... Damned if I do and Damned if I dont. Hopefully I can keep all of my babies I love them all... They are everything to me... I have 4 of them and they all are special and spoiled rotten...


----------



## close2prfct

I don't know how the laws are in MO but from a law enforcement perspective you first need to contact the local authorities where she lives more than likely the county sheriffs office and calmly explain to a deputy( not the dispatcher) what has happened & that you have proof of ownership. 2nd they will more than likely tell you it is a "civil" matter and cannot get involved...at this tell them you need and want to file a police report. Contact an attorney ( you are going to need one). After all that is done hopefully with a little "legal" persuasion your sister will realize she seriously messed up and could face criminal charges she will give up who she sold him to and their location. The police and/or your attorney will contact this person and tell them they are in possession of a stolen horse. Now you may not get him back immediately especially if it goes to criminal court, he will be considered evidence so he may have to hang out at the sheriffs office livestock holding facility where ever that may be, not sure but it is a possibility. You also need to contact any stock yards in the area where she lives to give them notice that he was stolen in case the person she sold him to tries to resell him. Post ads with pictures on websites offering horses for sale if they have a place for missing/stolen horses and I'd even contact the newspaper where she lives chances are the person who bought him reads the newspaper. 
Anyhow good luck getting him back and hopefully soon


----------



## lovemyponies

Huntingirl, this is just awful, but something just seems amiss. Does your sister have issues? I find it hard to believe that this is the first time she has been difficult like this. (you know we all tend to follow patterns) I hope that you get your horse back. You have had all the right suggestions. I just have a hard time imagining taking a horse all th way to MO to turn it out for a while because it was acting up. However it probably made sense at the time and you had no clue she was going to be so crazy. Do you have any family members that could intervene? Willl she tell you who she sold it to? Perhaps you can reason with them? How about her husband or friends, anyone who can find out why she is acting this way?

Please let us know how it goes.

P. S. I just realized its your half sister, can your parents get involved? If you can find out who she sold him to you have a good chance of getting him back.


----------



## kchfuller

oh my gosh this is crazy- I can't add anything to what anyone has said BUT I send you my best wishes and keep us posted!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Oh my. Thats so awful. The advice that has been given i strongly suggest. Im so sorry, and i hope it all works out for the best.

Anny


----------



## dressagebelle

With what you have, and especially with the papers, and not having signed them over to your sister, and having a bill of sale, you definately have a case. The pictures really aren't going to do much though, as all they will prove is that you either owned him or rode him at one point, but it isn't prove of ownership. But it won't hurt to show the kind of relationship you two have. I just can't believe that your sister would do that to you. Especially theoretically selling him for 500. Not to be mean or weird or anything, but selling him for that little, she obviously didn't make any sort of profit from having him at her place, and feed, if she fed him, and any care she put into him. I could see a reason for selling him for a pretty penny to make some money off of him, but what she did just seems quite petty, and like she felt she had a bone to pick with you or something. I am so sorry that she did this to you, and I really hope that you are able to get your horse back. I couldn't imagine how I would feel and what I would do if someone, especially a family member did that to me.


----------



## goldilockz

Any updates on this?


----------



## Luv 2 Trail

:shock:Good gracious! Can't believe your own sister would do such an awful thing! Did y'all have any agreement between the two of you? I would be more than upset, and since you have all that paperwork, you bet I'd go to the police and report what's happened! I would go after her with everything at my disposal! That's where an attorney might be helpful.
Best of luck - I hope everything works in your favor!


----------



## Huntingirl89

Hello ALL... Just got home last night from a very stressful Trip to Find My Baby Spirit.... Well I ended up not using my plane ticket. I ended up driving the 24 Hours to find Spirit. I found him and he is now home with me... He looks terrible... He lost aprox. 300-400 lbs... Rain Rot all over him (Missing Hair Everywhere), Cuts, Scrapes, *INFESTED with Ticks* and lice. Will try to post pictures so everyone can see how terrible these people were treating my baby. He is eating and drinking fine, happy to be home with his pampered life style... 

Something interesting I found out when I contacted the police; They stated that they can not do anything.... If the people did not want to give Spirit to me we would have to go to court to allow the judge to choose who the owner is. Can yall beleive that? 

I picked Spriit up with no trouble at all... Thank god because I was about to start killing people to get answers to the where abouts of Spirit. 

It will take some time before I start to ride him again because his ribs, spine, and hips are sticking so fare out, if I were to tack him up I would break his back. With lots of TLC and LOTS of food he should be back to normal before you know it  I am so thankful I found him and have him back in my life... He is NEVER leaving me again! God help the person who tries to F*** with my horses again... Im only 20 years old and I dont have any children but my animals are my children and I love them all very much... 

Thank you for all your help and prayers...
Taylor & Spirit


----------



## kchfuller

i am so glad that the people that had him gave him up easily! Sorry that you had to go through that but he is back where he belongs now! 

did those people know that your sister sold him out from under you? how did you find him?

i am sending lots of good wishes and baths and fatty foods to him and you so that he can get better soon!


----------



## dancehabit7

That made me really sad when I read that you had him taken away!! But you got him back, that is wonderful!! It made me cry, tears of joy


----------



## Joshie

So.......What really happened? Why? Why did you send your horse to your sister's? Jpw dod upi get ot back?


----------



## dave_in_delaware

How'd you find your horse? Just "looking" for it like driving around? Or did you find out who bought it? Did you go there and demand your horse's return? did the police come with you? A lawyer? Come on! Details would be nice so we all know HOW this was resolved.

I must say, if you got your horse back in THAT horrible of a condition, then you need to call the ASPCA down there and report those people! Do they treat all animals like that? Was it your sister that did this to the horse, or the new owner(s)??

It's a crime what happened, not only that your horse was sold w/out your permission, but your horse was starved and mistreated, too...

Someone's heads should roll for all of this!

At least give your sister a beat-down like she deserves for selling your horse.


----------



## Cblackie

First off anything I say is not intended as legal advise as I am not an attorney! You really need to contact an equine lawyer asap. If you wait too long you may loose your ability to get your horse back. If your sister did sell the horse then your only action is against her and not the purchaser unless the purchaser knew that your sister didn't have the right to sell the horse. If you think your sister may still have the horse you can file a writ of replevin. Not sure, that is why an attorney would be essential here! You cannot go on the property and take your horse back by force. But you may have the ability to trespass to reclaim your property. But like I said before you need to call a friend that is an attorney or get one on retainer before you do anything! The sheriff be unlikely to help in this situation! Always a crappy situation when family is involved! Good luck!


----------



## lovemyponies

she posted she got the horse back but hasn't been back on the forum. I am not saying I don't believe her but the whole story seems to be missing some info. I still can't imagine sending a horse that far just to give it some time off? That is a long trip and very expensive for gas, etc. Then it would seem the relative was not a very reliable person so why entrust your horse to them? Of course we are not privy to all the details nor should we be necessarily I just think the whole things seems very odd to me.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

lovemyponies i agree. i dont know how far it is from her place to the ranch but i imagine its far!! But i suppose she trusted her sister to look after her horse while he was turned out, and maybe she sent him there because it was the cheapest option instead of paying board for a horse to be turned out for a few months. However, we turn our horses out every may-july on a three acre paddocka dn they do fine (but i dont know how much land she has)

How exactly was all this resolved..?

All in all that was a horrible thing what your sister did to you!! But im glad you got him back and i wish you all the best =)


----------



## lovemyponies

even if they drove the horse from florida to I think it was Missouri themselves it would have cost hundreds of dollars in gas to get there and then of course the return trip. I don't know if a many horses that need to be given a break much longer than a month or so unless there is something really wrong which was not indicated. (just said horse was acting up and needed some time off) 

The cost of a month of board had to be less than the cost of the drive to and from the half sisters place, not to mention then you lose the ability to do ground work and work on your relationship with the horse.
Please understand I am not doubting the OP had a reason to give time off and that perhaps this seemed the best option, its just that seems like something is missing information wise to understand why she would have done this. 

Oh well guess all is well that ends well.


----------

